# For the FA games



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 31, 2012)

For the gamers among us the newly release game Borderlands 2, no features a new NPC called Ellie, that is a SSBBW. 

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/07/16/m...most-females-tend-to-be-represented-in-games/


----------

